# Fat Loss Supplements



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The most popular fat loss supplements on the market today are those containing herbal ephedra and caffeine. These supplements including: Cytodyne Xenadrine, Twinlab Metabolift, and NVE Stacker 2 have helped millions of people lose weight. While proven effective for helping people lose fat, the medical community has long questioned the safety of these products. Recently [...]

*Read More...*


----------

